# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  "Why Vitamins is mostly overblown"

## Member11



----------


## Total Eclipse

Ideally we wouldn't need supplements... However, due to people not eating properly, or unable to get enough of that certain vim in them-- they are needed.

----------


## Member11

> Ideally we wouldn't need supplements... However, due to people not eating properly, or unable to get enough of that certain vim in them-- they are needed.



That is the point they are making in the video, for healthy people or people with adequate levels of vitamins and minerals, taking more supplements is pointless and can even be harmful as overdosing on some vitamins and minerals is possible. This, of course, does not mean taking supplements has no benefits, it does and I take them too, but the benefits are limited to defined levels and any more is doing nothing. Just like side effects and limits of medications, there is no harm in being informed of the limits and risks of supplements.

----------


## PinkButterfly

Could you give me some advice on what vitamins I should be taking since I don't go outside nor do I eat right or exercise I am 51 so do the vitamins need to have certain things in them? I know VitD is low for sure. Any advice would help. Thanks

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Could you give me some advice on what vitamins I should be taking since I don't go outside nor do I eat right or exercise I am 51 so do the vitamins need to have certain things in them? I know VitD is low for sure. Any advice would help. Thanks



Vim D3 is a major one as well as magnesium. If your able to go to the doctors -- ask them to do a Vim D check. Sometimes they have to give you massive dosages to get up to par.... low vim d can cause chronic pain to worsen as well... it's vital that it gets taken care of.

----------


## Member11

> Could you give me some advice on what vitamins I should be taking since I don't go outside nor do I eat right or exercise I am 51 so do the vitamins need to have certain things in them? I know VitD is low for sure. Any advice would help. Thanks



My suggestion is don't worry about it unless you have symptoms you are looking to treat, think about it like prescription drugs, would you take it if you have no symptoms that you are looking to treat? Even if you're not eating the right foods, as long as you're not a vegan or vegetarian, chances are you are still getting enough intake of vitamins and minerals as your body really doesn't need much. Your low vitamin D might be more from a lack of exposure to sunlight rather than anything dietary, it is a common problem among people with anxiety who prefer to stay inside rather than talk to people  :Hide behind Sofa: 

If you do have symptoms let me know and I can point you to a few things  ::):

----------


## PinkButterfly

I love talking to people I usually do everyday but no I don't leave my home.  I want to live again and drive again and just be out and about. I have always heard that vitamins that are not   needed come out the urine but I don't know how true that really is. I did take prenatal vitamins when I was pregnant but they made me even more sick so I stopped taking them and my son was just fine.  Thanks for the reply.

----------


## Member11

> I love talking to people I usually do everyday but no I don't leave my home.  I want to live again and drive again and just be out and about. I have always heard that vitamins that are not   needed come out the urine but I don't know how true that really is. I did take prenatal vitamins when I was pregnant but they made me even more sick so I stopped taking them and my son was just fine.  Thanks for the reply.



What you have heard is correct for most people the vitamin supplements are just going to be passed out through your pee without helping you at all. If you do want to try a supplement and you don't eat meat, poultry, fish, eggs and/or milk regularly, taking vitamin B12 might help improve your mood a bit if your B12 levels is low, but it isn't likely to lift up your mood like you want it to. You are better off trying an antidepressant or a mood-stabiliser with your doctor as these types of drugs do help lift up mood and self-worth. I hope this helps  ::):

----------


## Total Eclipse

> What you have heard is correct for most people the vitamin supplements are just going to be passed out through your pee without helping you at all. If you do want to try a supplement and you don't eat meat, poultry, fish, eggs and/or milk regularly, taking vitamin B12 might help improve your mood a bit if your B12 levels is low, but it isn't likely to lift up your mood like you want it to. You are better off trying an antidepressant or a mood-stabiliser with your doctor as these types of drugs do help lift up mood and self-worth. I hope this helps



Almost every American is low on Vim D. If she's staying in the house 24/7, low Vim D can cause depression and physical pain. It's also linked to worsening fibro pain.  If you are low on certain vim or not getting enough (like most people don't), it can and will start affecting you health. Only a doctors would be able to say for sure.

----------


## PinkButterfly

I was tested several years ago and it was very low so he did write me an RX for Vit D I took those then I stopped because he only wrote it for so many. The last time my Hubby went to the doc for his visit I asked him to talk to the doc about me well that got no place but he did tell my hubby to have me buy Vit D from the store but how do you know what to buy and how many to take??
Thanks for the replies.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> I was tested several years ago and it was very low so he did write me an RX for Vit D I took those then I stopped because he only wrote it for so many. The last time my Hubby went to the doc for his visit I asked him to talk to the doc about me well that got no place but he did tell my hubby to have me buy Vit D from the store but how do you know what to buy and how many to take??
> Thanks for the replies.



Depending on how low, Vim D can be pretty serious. In-fact, it's linked to higher anxiety, which can increase agoraphobia tendency, and like I said, can worsen chronic pain. I'd highly recommend you requesting an blood test when your able to see them... or if a nurse will come to your home (if you got that setup) because, there is different treatment depending on how low. If it's super low, the doc will order a 30,000 - 50,000IU pill (only prescribed) for you take once a week, whilst coupling that with 3,000 IU, over the counter. You could safely start off with a 3,000 IU daily dosage of D3, they have them at the store. Buy the ones that have oil in them.. and take between 2,000- 3,000 IU daily.

----------


## PinkButterfly

Okay thank you very much and I am going to see if I can get home health care to come back even if it is just for my lab work I know they don't offer mental health help but I do hope they will again its been 2 years I think since they came here . I don't want them messing with my back until a ct scan has been done.

----------

